# $98 Track [email protected] August 27-28 in Socal



## scully (Aug 27, 2010)

Extremespeedtrackevents will be at Willow Springs-Streets of Willow in SoCal-
August 27-28 for a track day,special track day price of only $98.00
(DISCOUNT CODE IS sow12)
Any Questions email [email protected]
Register here- https://www.extremespeedtrackevents.com/event-registration
Must register before Aug 22nd

Free timing for the first 40 drivers who register
Free lunch for the first 40 drivers


----------



## scully (Aug 27, 2010)

Discount code extended till Aug 26

Register soon !!!


----------

